# Catch Can affect engine performance?



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

I am considering the purchase of a catch can for my 2005 M6. I have been reading some threads where seemingly simple mods have unintended effects on the system as a whole. (e.g. Changing the air filter and intake tube caused the system to run rich because the sensors had been calibrated for the stock setup. This can be solved, but from what I understand would require "tuning" from someone qualified to solve this problem.) 

The information provided about catch cans make sense to me and I would not forsee any issues that would require any further engine "tuning." Am I correct, this truely a win as far as a mod goes?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

what is a catch can?


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

*Oil Catch Can*

I am talking about an Oil Catch Can. The best description is found at:

http://www.accmachtech.com/pcvcatchcans.htm

I have seen them installed in other GTO's and they look cool. It is amazing how much oil they catch on its way to the intake. I will leave the technical description to the link above.


----------

